
Distelli Manages Kubernetes Deployments Across Multiple Clouds - kt9
https://thenewstack.io/distelli-manages-kubernetes-deployments-across-multiple-clouds
======
kt9
I'm the founder at Distelli and the folks at The New Stack reached out to me
for an interview. Here is the article - unvarnished feedback from the HN
community would be awesome.

[https://www.distelli.com/kubernetes](https://www.distelli.com/kubernetes)

